# Arlo, Savannah and Rosey on Holiday



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

We had a nice family holiday on the Devon/Cornwall border. The dogs loved the big garden and on top had free run of two safe acres, through a gate at the top of the garden past the resident pig that they just ignored. They were great on the long journey down and Rosey was a complete star, she is thriving, it may be borrowed time but she is going to borrow as much as she possibly can


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Although we had a few rainy days we had a day on the beach and also a magical evening where we sat and watched the sunset.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks amazing! Glad you had a good time!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

What a wonderful holiday. And I particularly love the picture of Rosey in the grass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What wonderful pictures - all three of your dogs looks so happy - and Rosie looks as if the cares of life are fading away and she can just enjoy being loved now. Fantastic 
I love the one of her in the grass too - she looks younger and so relaxed!
(That pig is BIG!)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I hope this doesn't sound wrong, but I bet the beautiful rosey already thinks she's died and gone to heaven .....
Grassy fields, sandy beaches, doggy friends & loving humans! Life doesn't get much better for a dog  (or a human! ) x
Great pictures of all the dogs enjoying their holidays


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Lovely photos! l like lighting of the evening shots. Glad Savannah's doing good for now. I've been wondering about her.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Such a beautiful place for a holiday with your dogs, they look so happy. Your pictures are lovely.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A heavenly holiday. I'm so glad Rosie was up to it.


----------

